# We're off for another Adventure.



## antigua (Dec 17, 2007)

I'm off! We're going camping this morning to Inverhuron Provincial Park just off of Lake Huron. I've never been there before so I really hope we'll like it. We're thereuntil Monday. My sister, her boyfrien and her son are coming up to join us. I have the steaks already to go.:thumbup1:

On another note I wanted to share this video below. I think it's pretty cool. It's something I've been woking on at work along with everyone at work. We're building a new score board / time clock for the Air Canada Centre for the Toronto Maple Leafs and Raptors. You'll see some of our installers putting the thing together. I hope you like it.

Talk to ya on Monday :10220:

NHL Video Portal - Toronto Maple Leafs: The New Scoreboard - July 7, 2008


----------



## happiestcamper (Mar 6, 2008)

Neat scoreboard.

I checked the reviews for your park at the other site - there were two - an 8 and a 9. They said to take extension cords for the power.

Have fun :10220:


----------



## ctfortner (Nov 16, 2007)

Be safe and have fun camping. No camping for us this weekend, the little ones birthday is tomorrow. Let us know how your trip goes


----------



## kiteri (Jan 12, 2008)

Enjoy the weekend! Give us the campground report when you get back!

That score board video is really interesting too!


----------



## antigua (Dec 17, 2007)

We're back!!!! We had a great time. When we got there I got out of the truck to have a look at the site before I backed the trailer in and I was disappointed with the site right away. I turned to Michell and said "What! This is it!!!" The ground cover was all gravel and screening. Not a blade of grass to be seen. Well after we got everything set up, it turned out to be a great site. I set up the tent for my sister near the back of the site, there was a perfect spot for it. We only had hydro, no water or sewer so we had to conserve. The bathrooms were very, very clean. The cleaned the bathrooms 3 times a day. I don't know about you but clean bathrooms to me make or break the campground. We went to the beach and when we got there my chin hit the ground. Wow! That was the best beach that I have ever seen anywhere around here. The water was teal like the ocean in the Caribbean and the sound of the waves crashing into the shore was awesome. We could hear it from our site. The water was very cold but went in anyway. It took a while to warm up. but it was Anyway, we had a good time and the kids had a good time as well. The staff were great, we had a problem with someone listening to their music with the base full blast. That drove me nuts. I asked the park ranger to ask them to turn the base down which they did and didn't have a problem after that. I don't like to complain but the base was really annoying. 
Thanks for the comments regarding the score board. We've been working really hard to get it done. I really can't wait to see it done.


----------



## roadhouse (Feb 29, 2008)

Sounds like you guys had a great time:thumbup1:


----------



## kiteri (Jan 12, 2008)

I am glad you had a good time! Sometimes it is that campsite that looks the most unappealing that turns out to be very homey!!!

So when your profile says "graphic design and design engineering" I never realized it equated to things as awesome as that score board!


----------



## antigua (Dec 17, 2007)

We had a fantastic time. We'll get out there again next year. I had a chance to drive around the campground and mark off on the maps they provide, which campgrounds I really liked so maybe I'll get lucky next year and get one of those.

You should see some of the signs that we build. Wow! They get pretty big. Fallsview Casino in Niagara Fall has a sign that hangs off the side of the building that says "CASINO" which is 16 stories tall. We had to make each letter in 2 sections to fit thru the door. That was a fun project.


----------



## happiestcamper (Mar 6, 2008)

antigua said:


> <snip>
> You should see some of the signs that we build. Wow! They get pretty big. Fallsview Casino in Niagara Fall has a sign that hangs off the side of the building that says "CASINO" which is 16 stories tall. We had to make each letter in 2 sections to fit thru the door. That was a fun project.


Wow - http://www.fallsviewcasinoresort.co...14.GraphicValue.1.0.en.375x265-HotelRm-14.jpg


----------



## antigua (Dec 17, 2007)

Hey great picture. We built both of those signs. The one to the right is the ground sign we call pylon signs. That one there was really something. The pole that holds that sign up was massive. There was only one of it's kind in North America. So we bought it before we were even awarded the contract. Just in case. Actually the contract was awarded to another company but when they asked to have an enginerring meeting to talk about all the steel and concrete that was going to be involved, the other company didn't know how to answer any of the questions they were asking. We did. So they took contract away from the other company and gave it to us. The end reault is what you see in the photo found by happiestcamper.
I love doing jobs like this. They're works of art and are viewed by everyone. cool pic thanks happiestcamper.


----------



## antigua (Dec 17, 2007)

Here's what the score board will look like when it's done. Or at least that's what it should look like.

http://img.ledsmagazine.com/press/16452.0.main.jpg


----------



## antigua (Dec 17, 2007)

Here are some pics of Inverhuron Provincial Park....to get back on topic. LOL
Inverhuron Provincial Park 2008 pictures from outdoors photos on webshots


----------



## antigua (Dec 17, 2007)

Here it is!!!
ACC Score Board we made. pictures from sports photos on webshots


----------



## l2l (Jan 27, 2008)

Ya know its funny I had the EXACT same reaction when I first pulled into our spot as well, said to my wife, WTF is this NO GRASS ANYWHERE :scratchhead:

We too enjoyed our stay but we drove around Macgregor Park while we where there (You can do this with ANY Provincial Pass BTW it gets you into ALL Campgrounds Provincially opwned) and let me tell ya Magregor is TWICE the size and has TONS better camping spots.

Its better for the kids too, they have allot more to do and have bigger play grounds etc. We are thinking of staying there next year instead of Inverhuron. 

We should try and tee up our dates next year and meet there, I know the good spots. Should try and make it for the Canada Day weekend as they have GREAT Fireworks down in Kincardine... Let me know if your interested!


----------



## antigua (Dec 17, 2007)

We stayed at Macgregor last year and your right it was a better campground but I didn't like the beach at all. The beach at Inverhuron was really awesome. I really liked Awenda too. Out of the three, for me, that was the best so far. Earl Rowe was pretty good too. At least you get grass sites.
Every year we get together with 2 other families to a park called Happy Hills just north of Woodstock for the Canada Day long weekend. It's a great place with lots of things for the kids to do. There's no natural water but they have a pool and a 9 hole golf course. We'll keep in touch and plan something for next year.


----------



## l2l (Jan 27, 2008)

Sounds like a plan to me!

Thinking of making a long weekend before end of season and staying at Earl Rowe, any advice?


----------



## antigua (Dec 17, 2007)

We had site #84 in the Heydon Way section and I loved it. It was close to the compfort station (but not too close!) and the park was right accross the road. The site was huge and had GRASS. Most of the sites around there have grass. I would have to say sites from 70 to 84 are the best. I'd like to go back there again maybe in September or October.
Here are some pics
http://community.webshots.com/album/564178360BVZxnF


----------

